# duck pond



## pringlecan (Jan 21, 2009)

no luck last weekend... dang rain almost drowned us. we managed to laugh quite a bit though


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pictures. Where your son is standing on those rocks I got one of the biggest bass I have ever caught in my life. He weighed 8 1/2 lbs. Got him hanging on my wall. I have a home right of the red dirt road down there. I have hung some big bass in that pond. Get some shiners and rig a slip cork above 3 small sinkers and see what happens. There are some big bass in Duck Pond. It's been awhile since I have fished it.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

How do you get there? Anybody have specific directions? Any help would be appreciated...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *nojerseydevil (3/6/2009)* How do you get there? Anybody have specific directions? Any help would be appreciated...
> 
> NJD:usaflag




Go down the dirt road off hwy85..Think its called Rattlesnake Bluff..head west down the road a few miles and there will be a sign to turn left...follow signs. Theres a couple entry ways to the pond..but thats the easiest.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep turn on Rattle Snake Bluff Rd it is S. of I-10 go 3 1/2 miles down dirt rd and Duck Pond sign will be on left. Take Duck Pond Rd and it will take right into the boat launch part of pond.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We got a house just on the other side of the road from there, nice place to camp out.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Is it a good boat ramp--paved or gravel? Can you get a 17' Bass boat in there...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

You have to have an Eglin pass that you can pick up from Jackson Guard off of HWY 85. When you get that, it'll come with a map that dictates what rules you have to follow (not all of the lakes allow boats and almost none of them allow the operation of gas motors). FYI.

Cheers-

Chris:usaflag


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a gravel boat ramp and yea you can put a 17' bass boat in there easy. Can't run a gas motor but can trolling motor.Eglin keeps it up pretty good so you shouldn't have a problem getting in or out.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks like the little boy was having fun though...


----------

